# Cube LTD Race 2011



## CG283 (28. Oktober 2010)

Serrus und hallo,

hat einer von euch schon das 2011er LTD Race gekauft oder gefahren?
Ich bin drauf und dran mir dieses gute Stück zu sichern, wollte aber vorher mal schauen ob da schon jemand irgend einen Einblick hat.


----------



## HogiBogiBlaster (8. Dezember 2010)

Hallo!

Ich habe meines vor ~4 Wochen bekommen. Mus gestehen bin bisher jeodch nur einmal ~45 Minuten gefahren. :-o
Kann also noch nicht viel sagen, außer das es sich prima fährt und klasse aussieht..


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## CG283 (9. Dezember 2010)

Ja dann mal fix her mit nem Foto.
Schwarz oder grün das gute Stück?


----------



## andi_tool (9. Dezember 2010)

Mein Händerl verkauft ein LTD Sondermodell.

Hat eine Rock Shox Reba und eine komplette XT und kostet Euro 1299,00.

Preislich auf jeden Fall eine Überlegung wert...

Ich hatte mich trotzdem für ein Reaction Team entschieden.


----------



## CG283 (9. Dezember 2010)

Nee danke, ich möcht da eher die Fox Gabel am Bike haben.


----------



## HogiBogiBlaster (12. Dezember 2010)

Meines ist Schwarz.. (Bis jetzt komplett Standard)


----------



## CG283 (12. Dezember 2010)

Gönn uns doch mal ein paar Bilder bitte.


----------



## Deichhahn (28. Dezember 2010)

ich fahr es seit ende oktober. bin aber trotz tuning noch nicht unter 12 kg gekommen- oder meine waage spinnt.
fährt gut, wenn man die töne der formula in den griff bekommt, sogar leise.


tuning- serienreifen durch nobby nic evos - 400g
seriensattel durch slr tt -100g
serienvorbau durch ritchewcs und raceface next sl - 200g
serien kurbel durch xt - 100g


macht 800g weniger

seriengewicht laut bikeworkshop 2011 11,9kg
dann müsste meines jetzt bei 11,1kg liegen- tut es aber nicht


----------



## HogiBogiBlaster (28. Dezember 2010)

@GC283: Meine Digicam nippelt ab.. anbei das bescheidenen Ergebnis..

@Dechhahn: Habe meiens gerade Gewogen:
    12,7 KG (18" Rahmen, mit Schimano Doppel-Klickies und Getränkehalter)
Cube gibt das Gewicht immer in der kleinsten Rahmenhöhe (Denke nicht dass das viel ausmacht) und ohne Pedale etc. an - Trotzdem scheint das Rad einwenig Übergewicht zu haben :-o

Das Bike hat wegen des Schnees weiterhin Schonfrist - kann also noch nicht mehr Positives oder Negatives sagen.


----------



## Deichhahn (28. Dezember 2010)

@hogibogiblaster
das erste foto ist doch cool, nettes farbenspiel

ich hab das ltd auch in 18" aber in grün, dann muß man wohl noch 400-500g lack dazu rechnen?
der lieferant gibt das gewicht mit 12,3 kg an?

egal trotzdem ein gutes bike


----------



## Just-in (10. März 2011)

Hallo Ihr!

Ist das Preis-Leistungsverhätnis des LTD Race in Ordnung. Ich denke schon,oder?
Ich habe nochmal ein bisschen weiter geguckt und habe das dann gefunden! Auch wenn es von 2010 ist, hat es eine bessere Austattung nur ich weiß nicht ob ich es noch irgendwo bei einem Händler finde und im I-net will ich es nicht kaufen. Hier der Link ->  Cube Reaction RX 2010

Viele Grüße

Justin


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## blobbyvolley (17. März 2011)

Ich hätte eine Frage zum 2011er Cube Ltd. Rahmen. Habe die Möglichkeit einen neuen schwarzen Rahmen in 22" zu erstehen und überlege nun ob der Rahmen eine gute Basis für ein nettes Bike ist. Wie schaut es mit dem Gewicht aus??? Kann man den Rahmen als Grundgerüst für ein leichtes Rad nehmen oder ist er von Haus aus schon zu schwer? Hat jemand eine Gewichtsangabe parat? Auf der Cube Website kann ich nichts finden! Wäre an eurer Meinung interessiert und vielleicht kann ja jemand helfen!!

Danke und Gruß!


----------



## HogiBogiBlaster (26. März 2011)

Habe die Ehre!

Mittlerweile habe ich ca. 200-300 Km auf meinem LTD Race abgespult. Auf Teerstraßen, Feld- und Waldwegen in meiner Umgebung.

Im Großen und Ganzen läuft das Bike super!
Jedoch "schleift" die vordere Scheibenbremse!  
Muss mal bei meinem Radl-Dandler vorbei schauen...

Außerdem spiele ich mit dem Gedanken den Vorbau umzudrehen, damit ich den Lenker tiefer bekomme. Hat das schon jemand von Euch ebenfalls gemacht? Wie sind Eure Erfahrungen? Ist das generell zu empfehlen oder möglich?

Grüße..


----------



## Themeankitty (26. März 2011)

@ HogiBogiBlaster
Das mit den Scheibenbremsen ist normal, hab ich auch durchgemacht mit meinen Formulas!


----------



## HogiBogiBlaster (27. März 2011)

Wie meinst Du "normal"?
Legt sich das oder muss man sich da arrangieren? Das  hört sich furchtbar an.. ich komm mir vor als würde ich mir einem alten Klapperrad durch die Gegend fahren...


----------



## Themeankitty (27. März 2011)

Naja am Anfang war das Schleifen extrem, aber nun schleift es sehr leicht !


----------



## GeorgeP (12. April 2011)

Lass es, mein rahmen in 20" wiegt 1900g, denke dann bist bei 22" bei 2000g.
Schlechte ausgangsbasis für ein leichtes bike, dann lieber nen plasterahmen aus der bucht.


Ich hab mein Race gerade mal auf 9700g bekommen, werde aber auf so nen plasterahmen wechseln.

Cheers
George




blobbyvolley schrieb:


> Ich hätte eine Frage zum 2011er Cube Ltd. Rahmen. Habe die Möglichkeit einen neuen schwarzen Rahmen in 22" zu erstehen und überlege nun ob der Rahmen eine gute Basis für ein nettes Bike ist. Wie schaut es mit dem Gewicht aus??? Kann man den Rahmen als Grundgerüst für ein leichtes Rad nehmen oder ist er von Haus aus schon zu schwer? Hat jemand eine Gewichtsangabe parat? Auf der Cube Website kann ich nichts finden! Wäre an eurer Meinung interessiert und vielleicht kann ja jemand helfen!!
> 
> Danke und Gruß!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Heada (12. April 2011)

Was bei meinen Formula's hilft:     Beläge raus und anschleifen....  und schon sind die Bremsen ruhig!  Muss es zwar nach jeder Walddurchquerung machen, aber das bleibt bei meinem Kampfgewicht halt nicht aus...   dafür verzögern sie sehr zuverlässig!


----------



## slang (12. April 2011)

HogiBogiBlaster schrieb:


> ...
> 
> Außerdem spiele ich mit dem Gedanken den Vorbau umzudrehen, damit ich den Lenker tiefer bekomme. Hat das schon jemand von Euch ebenfalls gemacht? Wie sind Eure Erfahrungen? Ist das generell zu empfehlen oder möglich?
> 
> Grüße..



sicher ist das möglich, zum testen der Sitzposition.
Dauerhaft ists aber sinniger, den Gabelschaft zu kürzen und ein paar Spacer rauszunehmen.

Negativvorbau mit Spacern ist optisch, na ja, ...Geschmackssache.


----------



## HogiBogiBlaster (24. Juli 2011)

Mittlerweile hat mein Rad-Händler die vordere Formula-Scheibe durch eine Schimano-Scheibe ausgetauscht - Jetzt ist Ruhe 

Sonst bisher, während der ersten 500KM (nur!), keine Probleme mit dem Bike!
(Den ersten Stutz - im Bike-Park -  hat es auch problemlos weggesteckt )

P.s.: Wie pflegt Ihr Eure Federgabel? Schmiert Ihr die Standrohre? Wenn ja mit was?


----------



## Shimanoboy (27. Juli 2011)

Hi ,
ich hab meins seid mitte Mai,
muss sagen das bike ist super!!!
Der Lenker ist schön breit!
Es ist eher für kontrolle ausgelegt, weil man nicht ganz so gestreckt sitzt wie auf den Reactions.
Die Bremse ist Brutal , habe nur etwas Probleme mit geräuschen, denke die beläge sind Verglaßt. Werde wahrscheinlich bald auf andere Umsteigen.
Die Gabel ist auch richtig Gut , auch wenn mir noch niemand diese ALPS geschichte Erklären konnte.

VLG Shimanoboy
_______________
Ich hab LRS


----------



## CG283 (30. August 2011)

*doppelpostentfernung*


----------



## CG283 (30. August 2011)

Schon komisch das die Läden sehr sehr selten Nen LTD Race da hatten, aber sie anscheinend hier niemand fährt 
Wo sind denn die ganzen Bikes geblieben?


----------



## carver007 (30. August 2011)

ich wollte barends dranmachen.
kann ich den gummiverschluß aufschneiden und dann die teile einfach nach hinten verschieben oder sind die angeklebt (das hab ich bei einem anderen fahrrad erlebt)?


----------



## LTD-TeamRider (30. August 2011)

Deichhahn schrieb:


> ...
> tuning- serienreifen durch nobby nic evos - 400g
> ...


Klingt sehr interessant.
Standardmäßig sind ja alte Racing-Ralphs verbaut - unter dem Namen "Rapid Rob". Wiegen die tatsächlich rund 750 g das Stück, hast du die mal gewogen?

Denn das wäre ein wirklich lohnenswerter Tuning-Punkt.

@carver007
Ich glaube, die kannst du bedenklos aufschneiden. Ich meine das mal an einem Cube eines Kumpels gesehen zu haben.


----------



## CG283 (30. August 2011)

Deichhahn schrieb:


> ich fahr es seit ende oktober. bin aber trotz tuning noch nicht unter 12 kg gekommen- oder meine waage spinnt.
> fährt gut, wenn man die töne der formula in den griff bekommt, sogar leise.
> 
> 
> ...


 

11,9kg wiegt das Bike in der kleinsten Größe, wenn man das Black hat und ohne Pedale. Das grüne ist nen halbes Kilo oder so schwerer, wegen dem Lack.

Naja und die Bremse ist ja überall bekannt. Das kommt davon, wenn man als Bremsscheibe nur so nen Lochblech nimmt und so Gewicht sparen will. Ich habe mir XT Scheiben verbaut und schon ist alles gut.


----------



## slang (30. August 2011)

CG283 schrieb:


> 11,9kg wiegt das Bike in der kleinsten Größe, wenn man das Black hat und ohne Pedale. Das grüne ist nen halbes Kilo oder so schwerer, wegen dem Lack.
> 
> Naja und die Bremse ist ja überall bekannt. Das kommt davon, wenn man als Bremsscheibe nur so nen Lochblech nimmt und so Gewicht sparen will. Ich habe mir XT Scheiben verbaut und schon ist alles gut.



Das bisschen Lack wiegt aber nicht 500g! Gepulvert vielleicht bis 200g, Naßlack, was die Cubes meines Wissens sind, eher weniger ~100g höchstens


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## CG283 (30. August 2011)

slang schrieb:


> Das bisschen Lack wiegt aber nicht 500g! Gepulvert vielleicht bis 200g, Naßlack, was die Cubes meines Wissens sind, eher weniger ~100g höchstens



Hmm ok, ich lasse mich gern eines besseren belehren. 
Ich selber sehe nur dass das Black 400g weniger wiegt die das Green.
Das Black ist komplett das gleiche Bike wie das Green, nur halt net lackiert sondern eloxiert. Woran kann es dann liegen? 
Vllt hab ich irgend was übersehen, dann will ich nichts gesagt haben und nehme alles zurück. 

Greetz


----------



## HogiBogiBlaster (25. September 2011)

Hallo,

bin Ende August mit meinem LTD Race in 8 Tagen über die Alpen gefahren.
War ein super Urlaub.
Hat super geklappt mit dem Rad - keine technischen Probleme und wirklich toll zu fahren.


----------

